# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  تنظیم و استفاده از Exchange Server در SharePoint

## edward1971

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز،


سوال من در رابطه با استفاده از ایمیل در بستر SharePoint هستش. به این صورت که در شرکت ما از Exchange Server برای مدیریت ایمیل ها استفاده می شه. چطوری می شه در SharePoint قابلیت Exchange Server رو تنظیم کرد؟ البته ناگفته نماند که بنده دستورات لازم رو در Workflow برای یکی از لیست ها نوشتم که به محض تغییر مقدار یک فیلد، ایمیلی ارسال بشه.

----------

